# Where's a good place to buy driftwood?



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Where's a good place to buy driftwood? Maybe Mopani. Would like to find something rootie, you know with root fingers stickin out all over.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

www.manzanita.com


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You may want to try Manzanita driftwood instead of Mopani, then. 

badcopnofishtank has some good pieces of Manzanita for sale; check his thread in the Swap and Shop forums.


----------



## Casie (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.thedriftwoodstore.com/ has some neat stuff too. =)


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

Casie said:


> http://www.thedriftwoodstore.com/ has some neat stuff too. =)


+1 the guy Rod is super cool. i ordered some nano trees that were damaged by another package that fell on them. to make up for it, he threw in 3 extra nano trees as a bonus. sweet!


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

+ 1 for Rod as well. Search for his unique driftwood thread in the swap and shop. Seems to me like a lot of the pieces are so cool, they're gone before he can even get them up on his website. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## dizzle 21 (Jul 8, 2010)

+3 rod has some sweet driftwood. i just ordered from him but there some really nice pieces!


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rod is da bomb!
roud:


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Now where's a good place to buy rocks?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Swap and shop; I would check out user boink.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Swap and shop; I would check out user boink.


From what I have seen, boink no longer sells stones. A shame I tell you! I got one of his last batches.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

I think Rod is starting to sell rocks as well as driftwood. One stop shopping!


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, rod is going to be selling stones too, but I haven't seen them up for sale yet. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## chunkypeanutlove (Aug 22, 2009)

As everyone is saying, look at Rods sale thread


----------

